
Show HN: One chatbot for all your search needs from OneBar - pacavaca
https://onebar.io/onebar-for-slack
======
pacavaca
Hey, HN!

We, at OneBar, have been working hard over the last month to deliver our new
product - a chatbot for Slack, that allows you to search your company's
intranet from one place. It connects to Jira, Confluence, Google Docs,
Github/Bitbucket and HubSpot, pulls the data into one index and gives you a
set of convenient tools for searching across them.

Feel free to use the 30-days trial to play around with it. We would really
appreciate the feedback.

P.S. as most of the things on Show HN, this is a beta-quality software, there
may be bugs. Sorry for that in advance :)

